# Anyone know if German Pharmaceuticals' SARMs are legit?



## BasedLad (Jul 5, 2016)

Saw their products in a supplement shop today and they seemed within the usual SARM price range (£30-£40 for a bottle) but given their labelling of MK-677 and Cardarine as SARMs plus the fact this was just in a shop and being sold as a supplement rather than being sold as a research chem online rang some alarm bells. That said I've been doing some browsing around online and everything seems to suggest their stuff is legit but I'm still unsure. Doubt I'll ever touch their stuff when there's plenty online but just out of interest has anyone here got any experience with their SARMs (or other products)?


----------

